
Bitcoin Hits $10,000 Because Ceilings Are Just a Construct, Man - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/bitcoin-hits-10-000-because-ceilings-are-just-a-constr-1820797805
======
viraldocks
Will reach $14K in Q1 2018

